
Cross between a T-34 Tank and MiG-21 Jet. Putting oil well fires out like a boss - casefields
https://www.warhistoryonline.com/history/big-wind-firefighting-vehicle.html
======
casefields
Video here:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j7Ss3BMrscE](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j7Ss3BMrscE)

